# Coffee#1



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

we have one opening by me soon. Anyone got any experience with this chain?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I like them !!!!!

Sometimes they get the ccd filter coffee right ! ... Food is good, ok it's not "artisan" but from a chain I think it's the best about


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

yep agree with mr h1udd on them. I like the vibe for a chain.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

jlarkin said:


> yep agree with mr h1udd on them. I like the vibe for a chain.


cool. They seem to be saying all the right things on there website.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

They have branches in Stroud and Cirencester.

I have tried the Ciren one and was not that impressed with the coffee (espresso). On a par with other chains (maybe slightly towards the better end).

Fortunately neither is a hipster college town so it was possible to find a table that wasn't being occupied by one person and a MacBook. Lots of rural folk being all so-fisticated-like, but mainly yummy-mummies with pushchairs everywhere.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think they were probably even more focussed on quality before but they were independent and growing. Then they got bought a few years ago and have gone through a lot of expansion, which I imagine puts strain on the quality to cost even more than before (they were very focussed on cost anyway from what I've read).


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> They have branches in Stroud and Cirencester.
> 
> I have tried the Ciren one and was not that impressed with the coffee (espresso). On a par with other chains (maybe slightly towards the better end).
> 
> Fortunately neither is a hipster college town so it was possible to find a table that wasn't being occupied by one person and a MacBook. Lots of rural folk being all so-fisticated-like, but mainly yummy-mummies with pushchairs everywhere.


I tried the Ciren one on my first day in town.

I was there for 9 months.

I never went back.

As Nick says - they are not the worst.......


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Looking for a coffee shop in Leamington Spa on a recent trip. I saw a Coffee#1 across the road but got dazzled by a Second Cup Coffee Company and went in. Had a flat white worst coffee I ever tried even the regular trio of Starbucks, Costa and Nero were miles better.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

IggyK said:


> Looking for a coffee shop in Leamington Spa on a recent trip. I saw a Coffee#1 across the road but got dazzled by a Second Cup Coffee Company and went in. Had a flat white worst coffee I ever tried even the regular trio of Starbucks, Costa and Nero were miles better.


Agh!! Second Cup CC! We were forced into one recently. The whole experience, including the 'coffee', was awful.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@IggyK - Not much doing in Leamington Spa I'm afraid. I posted a little while ago about a cafe with minimum purchase quantities. The coffee wasn't much cop, from memory.


----------



## Chrisfrombridgy62 (Dec 16, 2017)

It is a chain store, sadly


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Leamington Spa has Spa Town Coffee a bit further along the same road as Coffee #1 and Second Coffee Cup. I really rate them. Great service, they care about coffee and they're generally lovely (they always have a great cake selection in too)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Went to two pf these whole down sarf recently , coffee notes looked great , coffee was pretty poor , milk based drinks and espresso where just non descript, one of the seasonal and single origin non existent latte art . They have all the gear to turn heads ( LM and Mythos ) but didnt wear it well. They also let a couple blatantly vape in the seats next to me . So was not impressed ..I had a better flat white of OP at the Hospital Costa franchise we went to.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Leamington Spa has Spa Town Coffee a bit further along the same road as Coffee #1 and Second Coffee Cup. I really rate them. Great service, they care about coffee and they're generally lovely (they always have a great cake selection in too)


Next time I'm in Leamington it's off to Spa Town Coffee, funnily enough I think I walked by many times. D'oh!


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

I've been in Spa Town - small, friendly & I'd much rather give a local independent my custom than the chains


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

We apparently have one of these coming to Cheltenham soon - should be a nice location.

Presume all the previous comments ref the coffee itself still hold?

Does anyone know who roasts for them?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was Clifton based in Avonmouth a couple of years ago not sure if they still are

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

adz313 said:


> We apparently have one of these coming to Cheltenham soon - should be a nice location.
> 
> Presume all the previous comments ref the coffee itself still hold?
> 
> Does anyone know who roasts for them?


Which comments, Ive never had anything but pretty disappointing coffee from them tbh. They do have lots of shiny gear in their stores though.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Which comments, Ive never had anything but pretty disappointing coffee from them tbh. They do have lots of shiny gear in their stores though.


That the coffee is disappointing, haha!

Might swing by to have a look then go elsewhere


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

adz313 said:


> That the coffee is disappointing, haha!
> 
> Might swing by to have a look then go elsewhere


I have only been to two of their outlets (more than once tho) , they out across a decent image, right kit, plenty of tasting notes . The coffee was just unspectacular at best.

Milk drinks were meh, milk way too hot.

Filter just didn't deliver on the advertised coffee.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm I like their Filter coffee a bit nutty and acidic. Not sure what your local branch was selling but over here it's Honduran.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Swindon branch has only disappointed me once. I find them pleasant places to sit too.


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

The kind of place I usually order tea in...

Went to the Bicester one a while ago and made the mistake of ordering a flat white. The person operating the coffee machine asking the person on the till, "which one's that again?" Didn't fill me with massive confidence.


----------



## mizunooto (May 1, 2019)

I've enjoyed my visits to Coffee#1 near Coventry railway station. Decent coffee, loyalty card, and good for people-watching. If you have to visit the everlasting work-in-progress that is Coventry, this is probably as good as it gets.


----------

